# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Tuyển dụng >  Tuyển Ks thiết kế

## Tuấn

Có người bạn nhờ tìm ks thiết kế, biết đọc bản vẽ, biết vẽ chi tiét máy, tiếng anh tốt, làm cho mấy cha phát triển sản phẩm ở Vĩnh phúc. Lương $2000-3000usd. Cụ nào có nhu cầu nhắn cho em cái sdt ạ.

----------


## Nam CNC

thấy mức lương mà ham.... em được không anh Tuấn ?

----------


## CKD

Thiết kế máy thì em không có bằng cấp.. nhưng sau thời gian dài tìm tòi & tự học thì:
- Có khã năng đọc/vẽ/trình bày tốt các bản vẽ thiết kế cơ khí/thiết kế chi tiết máy.
- Có thể dùng AutoCAD/SolidWORK/CorelDraw/PDMS và vài phần mềm thiết kế khác.
- Có khoảng 04 năm kinh nghiệm thiết kế sản phẩm, chi tiết thiết bị vệ sinh/van vòi.
- Có khoảng 03 năm kinh nghiệm thiết kế, lắp ráp, chế máy CNC.
- Tiếng anh chắc chỉ tàm tạm.

Không biết có ứng tuyển được không nhỉ

----------


## buithonamk42

Em cũng muốn phỏng vấn, không biết có hạn chế tuổi không bác?

----------


## Tuấn

> Em cũng muốn phỏng vấn, không biết có hạn chế tuổi không bác?


Cám ơn bác đã gửi tin nhắn, em đã chuyển cho bên tuyển dụng. Chúc bác thành công




> Thiết kế máy thì em không có bằng cấp.. nhưng sau thời gian dài tìm tòi & tự học thì:
> - Có khã năng đọc/vẽ/trình bày tốt các bản vẽ thiết kế cơ khí/thiết kế chi tiết máy.
> - Có thể dùng AutoCAD/SolidWORK/CorelDraw/PDMS và vài phần mềm thiết kế khác.
> - Có khoảng 04 năm kinh nghiệm thiết kế sản phẩm, chi tiết thiết bị vệ sinh/van vòi.
> - Có khoảng 03 năm kinh nghiệm thiết kế, lắp ráp, chế máy CNC.
> - Tiếng anh chắc chỉ tàm tạm.
> 
> Không biết có ứng tuyển được không nhỉ


Bác có biết cài mach3 không ? còn andruno nữa ?  :Stick Out Tongue:  




> thấy mức lương mà ham.... em được không anh Tuấn ?


Cụ á ? cụ biết hộp số mặt bích con lăn là giống chi hông mà hỏi hé hé hé hé  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## anhcos

Thiết kế máy thì đúng chuyên ngành mình rồi, tiếng Anh chuyên ngành thì không lo, tiếng Anh chém gió cũng không sợ.
Vĩnh phúc tuy xa nhưng mà gần, không biết huyện ở nào nhỉ, quê bà xã Lập thạch nên đi về hơi nhiều.

----------

